# RP: Guillotine Saw? Questions...



## srbowman (Nov 10, 2008)

My father has started making custom wooden picture frames out of old barnwood. He mentioned a special saw that would assit with the corners and making the little ledges that fram out the glass. 

He called it a Guillotine saw but when I google this type of saw, it doesnt appear to be what he is talking about.

I'd ask him - but it's a Christmas gift. Anyone have any idea the type of saw that I'm talking about?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is what your looking for.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6533&utm_source=yahoo&utm_medium=PI&utm_campaign=2008


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What I know of as a guillotine saw is in fact just that. They are used for cutting picture frames. It is a very sharp blade on a framework. It has been a long, long time since I have seen what I am thinking abour.

http://www.clubframeco.com/picture_frame_cutting.html

I do not how what I have seen could route the groves for the glass.

G


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Same as above.*

I have also seen them foot operated.
I have never seen one that will route out the rabbit for the glass. These saws are made for the picture frame industry where the frame shops buy pre-made moulding and just cut to size.
In addition to asking on here, get in car and go to any frame shop that buys picture frame moulding and you will see the guillotines described above. They are far more accurate and cleaner than a chop saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those guillotine cutters are not intended to be used like a chop saw, or a miter saw. The wood is cut close, and the final trim is to shear off a slight amount. An excerpt from the instructions:

_Use the Trimmer to shave off a thin piece of the timber to ensure an accurate 45° cut. First cut the moulding into 4 pieces approximately 5mm (1/4") longer than required. This will allow sufficient length to trim the ends for perfect joints every time._


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

now this looks like an accident waiting to happen....


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

smitty1967 said:


> now this looks like an accident waiting to happen....


Exactly what I was thinking. Keep the fingers clear.

Gerry


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

They are SUPER DANGEROUS!!!!!! And super labor intensive. LION is the major brand for these. I have one, bought it 25 yrs ago used it about 10 times, still laying in a pile of old tools somewhere. I used it when I did fulltime trimming and it was a royal PIA, You first have to cut everything into blanks, then mark em and recut em to fit NFW. Power miterbox, cut em once and done. Just IMHO
Jack


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*After re-reading the OP...*

I will add that this probably wont work for your dad.
This is meant to cut picture frame moulding which in most cases is made from very soft woods. Old barn siding may be too thick and too tough.


----------



## srbowman (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the difference between the Miter Trimmer and the Nobex Champion Miter Saw?

He doesn't make these frames to be sold - he just enjoys doing woodworking stuff on the side. So he'll take raw barnwood (or old wood from cabins/barns he's torn down) to make rustic looking picture frames for my sister and I. If I remember correctly, the part he "complained" about was having the corners match up exactly and doing the "detail" around where the glass goes.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*never used the Nobex but ........*

............"If I remember correctly, the part he "complained" about was having the corners match up exactly and doing the "detail" around where the glass goes."

Matching up the corners is a matter of making a jig or stop to make the opposing corners the exact same size while making the cut exactly 45*. Usually most miter chop saws are not accurate enough for fine framing but for rustic work, I would think they would be just fine.

I still dont know what u mean by the 'detail' where the glass goes. I Usually use my router or my dado blade to rabbit the framing before its cut to size. Do it while the wood is still in long strips.


----------

